# Study Medicine/Dentistry In Europe



## meducated

Hi everyone,

Are you interested in studying Medicine/Dentistry? And that too at a university that offers a degree recognised all over Europe... then you’ve landed on the right post.

The programme being offered is taught completely in English, at Charles University in Prague, Plzen faculty in Czech Republic. What sets Charles University apart from the rest in Europe is the recognition the degree holds, you may settle anywhere in Europe (without the need of any examinations) once you have completed the course. And of course not to mention the great time our alumni have had over the past several years.

Medicine – 6 year course
Dentistry – 5 year course

If you are interested and would like more information just reply to this thread.
We will be happy to provide you answers to all your questions. We urge potential applicants to not delay in contacting us as we have a great number to applicants to process and there is a limited number of seats for international students.

About us:
I am a qualified Dentist from Charles University. I had a great experience away from home in the years I was studying there. I started "meducated" with a friend who is also a doctor in order to reach out to those who aspire of getting into the medical field.


----------



## hanfpflanzensamen

Nice post.


----------



## basharat

*MBBS In Europe*

hi everyone i want to get admission in europe for mbbs which offers free education like germany.kindly help me out


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Which European country's Medicine Degree is more recognized all over the world?


----------



## Talha khan

Awsome!!! I am a dental student in pakistan. I want to do specialization in america, can you help me out?


----------

